

Automatic C Code Generation from Matlab Language Introduced by MathWorks - whenimgone
http://it.tmcnet.com/topics/it/articles/163819-automatic-c-code-generation-from-matlab-language-introduced.htm

======
markelliot
This reads as though MathWorks finally decided to do something with their
acquisition of Agility MCS, which as I recall was an awesome product until MW
pulled it off the market. MCS generated truly readable C code and allowed
great traceability between the generated code and the original Matlab source.

In fact, looking at Matlab's site (<http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab-
coder/>) it looks _identical_ to MCS.

------
bmohlenhoff
Hopefully it works better than their C/Fortran interface library. Navigating
nested/arrayed MATLAB data structures through their API is a complete pain.

